# Days off for a big ride



## kendunn (Sep 9, 2013)

In a couple of days I a heading out for a big ride at DuPont, NC with my son and a friend and both are in amazing shape (last year son got his expert infantry and air assault badge and the other young man was one of the top GNCC motorcycle races a couple of years ago, won 250A class and moved up to pro lite before going back to school this past year). I can still school them on the tech climbs because I ride a lot more than they do, but they are in better shape than me so the long, steady, non tech climbs like the ones at DuPont they will be able to dust me (add their ages together and they are still younger than me!). Again on the downhills and the jumps they are more ballzie, and I will have a hard time keeping up. 
So my question, at our age before a big ride I have been wondering is it best to take a day off? Two days? I ride almost every day, yesterday was a light day, did about 15 miles of hilly road biking (then cut our half acre yard with push mower), so lay off until the ride in 48 hours? Go light again today? Thoughts?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

As long as you don't go on particularly hard or long rides on the couple of preceding days it probably won't matter one way or the other, and ime taking a day or 2 off before the ride certainly won't hurt anything. Unless the ride is going to be something way outside your norm I wouldn't stress about it, if they're faster than you they'll be waiting no matter what you do.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

/\ agreed; just don't wreck yourself within the couple days before. Even though they are very fit in general, your cycling fitness will show at about the 2hr mark, and you'll be really hurting them at around the 3hr mark, - my prediction.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

As stated, it will depend on your level of exerted effort. 

You'll know the next day either way.


----------

